# [SOLVED] Cannot access shared files on one computer.



## lsftg2008 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'm in the process of enabling file sharing between two computers. On one computer I can access the files set to share. On the other computer however, I can see the shared folders from the other computer but I cant access them. Instead of a folder icon they have an application icon (window on a page). 

Any help with regards to this issue would be much appreciated.

Sorry for my n00bness.

Both computers are on XP btw.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cannot access shared files on one computer.*

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt for the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## lsftg2008 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Cannot access shared files on one computer.*

Hey man thanks for the swift reply. Turns out the router had faulty NAT settings and theres no option to change them in the router settings so I think I just have to bring back the router for a new one. Thanks for the help though!!

EDIT:Ooops sorry man Im talking about another issue lol. Yeah man I got the file sharing thing sorted about an hour after I posted this thread. I forgot to update and close it. My bad though!!

Sorry.


----------

